# BD Probuild?



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

I always thought of BD as the number one online bike retailler. That said, why don't they offer a "probuild" servie like Roadbikeoutlet.com and giantnerd.com ? They lube everything, tune, true the wheels, then repack and ship. Is that service coming to BD anythime soon?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I vote not. They would have to charge more, and that's not in Mike's business plan.


----------

